# Xm multi radio discount rates going ^



## Rosco

Looks like xm is raising their multi-radio discount rate from $6.99/mo to $8.99/mo and xmradio online will no longer be free, it will be 2.99/mo. This will apply to radios activated on or after March 11, 2009 or if your billing cycle renews on or after March 11, 2009. 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 01/26/2009 Ref. number: Marketing / Programs and Promotions / G_0000020037 
Subject: XM Radio Announces Rate Increases on Multi-Radio Discounts and XM Online 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overview 



Effective January 25, 2009 XM will start emailing/mailing existing Subscribers, with more than one radio on their account, to inform them of a few changes that will go into effect on March 11, 2009. These changes include:



• XM will raise the multi-radio discount (MRD or Family Plan) from $6.99 to $8.99 per month; and



• The online listening service (XM Radio Online) will no longer be a free service. The price for online listening with either an XM Everything package or XM Everything plus Best of SIRIUS package is an additional $2.99 per month.



• The base rate of $12.95 a month WILL NOT change.





No action is required on your part. We are simply alerting you to this change in the event you are asked by a customer. Customers can contact XM Listener Care directly at 1-866-723-4647. 



Multi-Radio Discount Rate Increase 



While this may appear to be negative news, it’s important to remember that XM has never raised their rates on the multi-radio discount before.



This rate increase will not affect Subscribers until their current subscription plan ends and they begin a new billing cycle. For example, a Subscriber who just paid in advance for a year of service on their MRD in December 2008 will not be charged the new rate until December 2009.



Plus, XM will provide our Subscribers with an opportunity to lock-in their existing rates for up to three years by signing up with an Annual Savings Plan/Prepaid Months prior to March 10.



Online Listening Service Changes 



Effective March 11, 2009 Subscribers will no longer receive the online listening service for free. XM will email/mail any Subscriber with an active online listening account who has logged on within the last 90 days to let them know of the rate increase.



Similar to the Multi Radio Discount rate increase, this increase will not affect Subscribers until their current subscription plan ends and they begin a new billing cycle. For example, a Subscriber who just paid for a two year Annual Savings Plan in November 2008 will not be charged for online listening until November 2010, if they choose to continue the service.



Again, Subscribers may also lock-in with an Annual Savings Plan/Prepaid Months and continue to receive the online listening service for free.



Frequently Asked Questions 



Q. What does this mean?



A XM EVERYTHING and XM FAMILY FRIENDLY subscribers who activate a 2nd through 5th receiver after 3/11/09 will be charged $8.99/month for the subscription on each additional receiver. XM EVERYTHING and XM FAMILY FRIENDLY subscribers who activate before 3/11/09 can lock-in at the $6.99 rate for the duration of their subscription period.





Q. Can I purchase an annual savings plan for my 2nd – 5th radio?



A. Family plan discounts are eligible on terms of annual or longer. The discount on annual plans or longer will offer free months of service as patterned after our discount plans for primary receivers. All existing packages/terms will be available for lock-in.



Q. Why the XM Radio Online change?



A. The change is mainly due to increasing web royalties and streaming music costs.





Q. Who does this affect?



A. Subscribers and trialers starting 3/11/09 and after will no longer receive XM Online included in their subscription unless the customer has a prepaid annual savings package prior to 3/11/09 then XM online will be included with their package until their renewal date.





Q. Can you still listen to XM online?



A. Yes. XM online is available as a premium service. To add online listening to a qualifying satellite radio subscription, it will be an additional $2.99/month. The standalone price for XM online will be $12.95.





Q. What satellite subscriptions are eligible for the $2.99 upgrade to premium XM Online?



A. Subscribers to XM Everything Plus The Best of SIRIUS and XM Everything packages are eligible for the $2.99 upgrade. Subscribers to other types of subscription packages (Mostly Music, and News, Talk & Sports packages) may purchase a stand-alone XM Online subscription (same as they do today).





Q. Is premium (paid) XMRO the same as the free XM online?



A. No – it’s better. Premium XMRO subscribers will get near CD-quality audio streaming, which is not offered to free listeners.


----------



## ThomasM

Rosco said:


> Looks like xm is raising their multi-radio discount rate from $6.99/mo to $8.99/mo and xmradio online will no longer be free, it will be 2.99/mo. This will apply to radios activated on or after March 11, 2009 or if your billing cycle renews on or after March 11, 2009.


The information you posted is correct except for one or two items.

First, you can pre-pay from 1-*5* years according to XM customer service.

Second, there is a new "lifetime" subscription for XM subscribers similar to the one offered earlier to Sirius subscribers. It is $399.99 PER RADIO. This might be a good option instead of paying for 3 years in advance since the difference is only about $50.

Of course, I personally am not going to pre-pay for any XM service (I have 3 radios, one factory-installed in my Chevrolet Impala) as I am not so sure Sirius XM is going to be around in a year with their stock at 10 cents/share and this last-ditch effort to raise money.

Think "CIRCUIT CITY"....


----------

